# We got it done. I'm hooked for good now.



## Bird Slayer (Sep 24, 2010)

Well, me and my dad finally put a couple of alligators in the boat last night. This was my 3rd time going and his 4th time. I had already shot at a 12 1/2 footer earlier in the season but he was facing me and im pretty sure the arrow deflected. Then gator number 2 came up the next trip about 11 foot and my arrow fell of the rest so it shot about 3 foot off. Well, not this time. 

Daddy said he was gonna shoot 1st this time since i had already had my chance. Well at about 8:45 we came up on one that Frog said to be around 8-9 foot. Daddy was wanting one 10 plus so he asked me if i wanted to shoot. I told him if he didnt i was putting him in the boat. Well we chased him for a few hundred yards and finally got about 15 yards when i turned the laser on and drawed back my bow. I held it perfectly steady, but as we closed the distance to 10 yards and Frog said shoot my laser was all over the river and my heart was about to come out my chest. He was facing straight away and swimming and I let the arrow fly and it hit him right in his side. The bouy shot of like a rocket and cameraman Clint Shipman hollered "Fish On!". We followed the bouy to the gator and harpooned him and finished him off with the 44 mag. It took about 5 minutes to get him in the boat and by 9 he was mine.

At around 11:00 daddy stuck his with what looked to be a 10 foot plus due to the size of his head. He hit the gator in his front foot on his bird finger. They looked to be identical in length and weight when we got  them both on the boat. This was probably the only gator do anything like this: When we harpooned him he went around the boat and the rope attached to him got hung on the key to the boat and he crunk up the boat. I guess he was telling us we just needed to leave

Mine ended up being 8' 11 1/2" and daddys was 8' 11". We knew they were close in size but not that close. Half an inch difference. We didnt weigh them we figure they were around 275 -300 lbs.


----------



## Michael (Sep 24, 2010)

Where are the pics


----------



## Bird Slayer (Sep 24, 2010)

Heres the pictures

Mine (left). Daddys (right)






Me and my gator





Daddys perfect toe shot





Our gators














My Gator


----------



## Michael (Sep 25, 2010)

Man oh man did it ever take skill to hit that gator in the finger so you didn't mess up any of the hide. 

I also loved the 4th pic. That's a lot of teeth righ there.


----------



## JTMontana (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats to you and your dad!!


----------



## amos moses (Sep 25, 2010)

Good job Clay, I know that your dad is proud.


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

Bird Slayer said:


> When we harpooned him he went around the boat and the rope attached to him got hung on the key to the boat and he crunk up the boat. I guess he was tellin us we just needed to leave



LOL!!



> Mine ended up being 8' 11 1/2" and daddys was 8' 11". We knew they were close in size but not that close. Half an inch difference. We didnt weigh them we figure they were around 275 -300 lbs.


Awesome pics, congrats!!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Sep 26, 2010)

BOUT TIME!!!!  Like Michael said, I know its takes skill to hit'm in the toe like that.   Good job ya'll.  Let me know when the grease gets hot.


----------



## Bird Slayer (Sep 26, 2010)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Let me know when the grease gets hot.



10-4. We got enough meat to last us for a while.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Sep 26, 2010)

ya'll get'm mounted or what?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Sep 26, 2010)

Dang        I just noticed you said CAMERMAN.  YA'll makin a video or what. I autograph!


----------



## Bird Slayer (Sep 26, 2010)

Were gettin head mounts. Gettin the hide tanned and sellin whats left of the hides after mama gets a pair of boots and me and daddy get 2 belts made out of em. 

Im keepin both of the back part of the hides. Gonna get one tanned and hang it on the wall and gonna tan one for my wildlife management class.

Ya Clint Shipman was videoin both of em. Hes gonna give us a copy of both. They aint like any pro videos but they are pretty dang good.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Sep 26, 2010)

sounds good.   All you'll need now is a gucci suit to go with those GAtor boots


----------



## Smokey73 (Sep 28, 2010)

nice lizard . your a mullis  ,right ?


----------



## Bird Slayer (Sep 28, 2010)

Smokey73 said:


> nice lizard . your a mullis  ,right ?



No. Thats who took me.


----------



## Smokey73 (Sep 28, 2010)

nice nice


----------

